

Learning to Program - ryannielsen
http://lenz.unl.edu/2012/06/10/learning-to-program.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StephenRamsay+%28Stephen+Ramsay%29

======
bawllz
Boom, nailed it.

What a joy to read, this article was.

